# Wiring diagram for a South Bend 9A



## cwleveck (Jan 3, 2018)

Anybody familiar with this motor it's got four wires coming off of it...
When I originally got it it worked fine.
But looking at the condition of the wiring I decided to replace it up to the drum switch.
The drum switch was kind of a mess, I don't think I changed anything but for a short time I kept the lathe in a friend's garage and he said something about "getting the motor working".
I never did find out what you meant about that all I know is that if I run it in reverse it works fine but if I try and run it in forward it instantly pops the circuit breaker...
What I'd like to know is a quick and or easy(ish) way to test just using the four Motors off the motor to see whether or not it's working and then work my way forward to the drum switch if I can get a wiring diagram.
Any help in this would be greatly appreciated and beer worthy.
I live in Oregon I got access to some pretty good beers...
Christopher


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 3, 2018)

cwleveck said:


> What I'd like to know is a quick and or easy(ish) way to test just using the four Motors off the motor to see whether or not it's working and then work my way forward to the drum switch if I can get a wiring diagram.
> Christopher


https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/atlas-double-switch-10-12-r1-rev3-pdf.2485/
This schematic is from atlas. There is a few threads on THM that show the wiring process for Southbend.
Is your drum switch made by Furnas?


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Chris, If you can post some close up pictures of the drum switch and motor we can help you get it rewired
Mark S.
ps there are many threads here concerning motor and switch wiring you might want to look at some of them
pss If the reverse mode works then we can use that info to get the forward mode working.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2018)

Mark the wiring with some masking tape labels so you have a reference point- try not to disconnect anything yet- keep track of how it's
wired now because it may be useful later


----------

